# sapeca



## Vanda

Minha vez. 

Um dos significados de sapeca, e ouso dizer que é o sentido mais usado hoje, é de uma criança arteira/ travessa, brincalhona/juguetona,  naughty (inglês), no sentido positivo dessas palavras. A expressão é estendida aos adultos com o mesmo significado. Eu, com certeza, sou sapeca! 
Minha pergunta é: que palavra no espanhol corresponderia à expressão? O siginificado que nosso dicionário WR dá, não abrange este significado...

Obrigada!


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Vanda.

Sapeca se traduce al español como travieso (eso me dijeron hace tiempo). Si no te entiendo mal, creo que es eso lo que estás preguntando.

Un abrazo.


----------



## olivinha

Aqui na Espanha, já ouvi muitas vezes travieso/a. E quando a criança é muito levada, às vezes se utiliza o adjetivo malo/mala, mas não com o significado de malvado/a, mas de comportarse mal.
(D.R.A.E. – malo: travieso, inquieto, enredador)
O


----------



## Vanda

É, acho que travieso/a casa bem com a idéia! 

Gracias.


----------



## Brabol

"Travieso" pode ter um sentido negativo, seja em português ou espanhol. Já "sapeca" tem um sentido positivo. Prefiro "Juguetón".  Mas não conheço (ou lembro) de nenhuma palavra que traduza exatamente o sentido de "sapeca".


----------



## Amarello

Hola Vanda:

Por lo que veo, "sapeca" también significa "coqueta".
Saludos,
Amarello


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Hmmm, y qué les parece "picarona/picarón"? Me suena a mi abuela (que me llamaba así) y es lo único que me viene a la mente más o menos parecido a lo que buscamos. "Pícaro" tiene una connotación un poco más negativa, de aprovecharse de la situación o persona, pero "picarona" creo que tiene un sentido más suavizado, por así decir. Nada fundamentado, solo es mi opinión!
Salu2


----------



## bolboreta

A mí me gusta el término _travieso_, pero también se puede decir _pillo._


----------



## Brabol

Bolboreta: En Sudamérica decimos "pillo" a un ladrón. Pero me recuerdo de una revista antigua, "Pillín". Creo que era argentina. Debía tener el sentido que indicas.


----------



## bolboreta

Hola, Brabol,

aquí no se llama pillo a un ladrón, sólo tiene el sentido de pícaro, travieso. También se puede decir pillín, pilluelo y pillastre (aunque estas dos últimas formas no son muy usadas actualmente).

Un abrazo.


----------



## mimi_floripa

Hola a todos! Cómo puedo decir en español "criança sapeca, arteira"?
Gracias


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Mimi.
Mira aqui. Espero que te ayude.
O

PD: Ah, !Bienvenida al foro!


----------



## jandro_pardo

Hola a todos.

Yo, personalmente, escogería _picarón_. 

Como curiosidad, en algunas comarcas de Galicia, sobre todo en el oriente, _pícaro_ es la palabra que se usa para designar a los niños. Otra palabra, con connotaciones negativas en determinados contextos, que se usa e gallego como sinónimo de "niño" es _cativo._

_Cumprimentos._


----------



## jorcastip

Picaron o Picantón picantona  / Picante


----------

